# Regenerating Monsters



## jester47 (Mar 9, 2004)

Besides Trolls, what monsters have regeneration?

Aaron.


----------



## Trainz (Mar 9, 2004)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Besides Trolls, what monsters have regeneration?
> 
> Aaron.



Planetars
Solars
Chain Devils
Horned Devils
Ice Devils
Pit Fiends
Ogre Mages
Tarrasque
Tendriculous
Atropal
Dream Larvae
Hecatoncheires
Infernals
Phaethon
Phane
Xixecals
Hagunemnon
Pseudotroll (duh)
Uvuudaum

And these are only from the SRD... (MM and Epic)


----------



## jester47 (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Trainz, that might help.

Aaron.


----------

